# Conector Zebra de LCD para un control Remoto



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 23, 2014)

Estoy teniendo problemas de contacto con este tipo de conector, hasta ahora logré hacerlo funcionar en forma esporádica limpiando tanto el conector como las pistas con alcohol isopropilico, pero no logro que termine de quedar bien en forma definitiva.

¿Alguien tendrá algún consejo para dar?

Para que se ubiquen, es este tipo de conectores:







Lamentablemente no tengo forma de acceder a los contactos desde el LCD como para reemplazarlo con una tira de cables .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2014)

Una vez tuve que comprar una calculadora barata para cambiarle la gomita conductora a un tester que valia la pena


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez tuve que comprar una calculadora barata para cambiarle la gomita conductora a un tester que valia la pena



¿Cómo sería eso?

Porque no termino de entender como funciona, se supone que lo negro es una especie de conector de carbón, donde ahí están los pines de conexión, pero no entiende que función cumple la parte rosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2014)

Eso es conductor pero por láminas-fetas transversales , como si fuera un apilado de conductores y aisladores , no tengo mayores detalles


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 23, 2014)

Pero la pregunta es, para separarlo del LCD ¿hay que darle con fuerza (y obviamente con cuidado)?

Yo encontré este tutorial sobre un fluke:

http://mrmodemhead.com/blog/fluke-8x-faded-lcd/

Y lo que hace es sacar esas tiras y limpiar bien todo con el alcohol, incluyendo el LCD.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2014)

Claro limpiás impreso , lcd y la tirita esa


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 23, 2014)

Se debe asegurar que la presión sea igual en toda la tirita de goma si no es así se curva y se aíslan algunos contactos, chauuuuuuu


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 23, 2014)

Muchas gracias, saqué las dos tiritas que tenía limpié todo y lo volví armar. 

Arrancó, vamos a ver si dura.


----------



## Rodkl (Nov 10, 2020)

Funcionó después de armar todo?


----------

